# Why we all need to be carrying



## rjrudolph (Oct 12, 2012)

Here in Tuscaloosa in just the past two days I know of 4 people robbed. 2 were jumped for their money one beating so bad he is lucky to be alive and the other 2 at gun point. Something needs to be done about this. Cops can't always be there to protect us.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Notes About Self-Protective Gun-Carrying:*

It's hard to outdraw an already-drawn gun.
Remember to nimbly move aside, as you go for your own weapon.

If you're "jumped," or if someone has begun to beat on you, you also have to move, or roll, aside as you attempt to present and fire.

Whatever you do, don't "stand your ground." You'll die.

...And remember what Groucho said, about why he went elephant hunting in Alabama: Because the Tuscaloosa! :smt033


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah even in my small little state of Iowa we had acouple girls robbed at gunpoint a block away from my area last week. The college I go to had a mass shooting occur in 1991. I mean to me its absolute MADNESS that more people don't CCW. You can't even see a movie in the theater anymore without the risk of a mass shooting. As mentioned before, going to a college doubles your risk in being in a shootout.


----------



## rjrudolph (Oct 12, 2012)

In Missississippi you can carry a concealed firearm on campus if your licensed to. I wish they would do it every where else too.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

rjrudolph said:


> In Missississippi you can carry a concealed firearm on campus if your licensed to. I wish they would do it every where else too.


Wow, that's crazy!!! And smart. I absolutely guarantee you won't be hearing about any shootings down there...


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

rjrudolph said:


> Cops can't always be there to protect us.


That statement describes a very common misconception the majority of people believe.It isn't LE's job to protect us,"protect and serve" is a very broad statement and implies the wrong thing.If you want protection,you hire a bodyguard or learn to protect yourself,plain and simple.There will pretty much never be a cop around when you need one,and you could be dead when he does get there.It takes mere seconds to kill someone,even if he is there you're still dead.


----------



## sleepy (Dec 5, 2012)

rex said:


> That statement describes a very common misconception the majority of people believe.It isn't LE's job to protect us,"protect and serve" is a very broad statement and implies the wrong thing.If you want protection,you hire a bodyguard or learn to protect yourself,plain and simple.There will pretty much never be a cop around when you need one,and you could be dead when he does get there.It takes mere seconds to kill someone,even if he is there you're still dead.


Police average response time----10-15 minutes where I`m at. A .357 response time------ 1200-1300 fps. Do the math.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Situational awareness is essential in avoiding being "jumped". Most people get mugged because they pay no attention to their surroundings. 9 times out of 10 a would be mugger can be spotted long before he accosts you. I see people all the time who are easy prey, walking with their heads down, talking or texting. Be cognizant of where you sit in a restaurant. Know where the entry/exits are and watch them. Keep your head on a swivel when in parking lots, they are common locale for muggings. Make eye contact with anyone who appears suspicious. Most scumbags back off when spotted. They will move on to easier prey. I carry religously, even in church. Some ignorant types would call me paranoid, but I will not be a victim.


----------

